# Heaven in earth!



## appliedlips (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is picture from a stoneliner we dug yesterday,it ended up going 16 ft. and  didn't give up much other than a couple meds and a handful of clay pipes and marbles.It was 1920's until the last 3 ft. and then it got old but was dipped,dipped & dipped again.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2009)

THAT PIC REMINDS ME OF THE DAY I WAS BORN.. []


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 16, 2009)

I was thinking more like the day after i die...


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 16, 2009)

What a Great picture! I had to save that one doug. I love taking pictures like that

 Digger Ry


----------



## Stardust (Feb 16, 2009)

that's a great picture....interesting thoughts about what what it reminds you of...
 i see other things in the trees looking down at you ....[]
 funny how we all see things differently.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2009)

I know what you mean, Star... I see those squirrels too! [][]


----------



## capsoda (Feb 16, 2009)

> THAT PIC REMINDS ME OF THE DAY I WAS BORN..


 
 Your killin me Charles...[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Weird how that pic reminds one person about the begining of his life and another the end.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 16, 2009)

I came out feet first, so I would have seen the bottom of the hole...[&o]


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 17, 2009)

Wayne 

 I allways knew you were bass ackwards[]


----------



## Stardust (Feb 17, 2009)

charlie, your an artist look again, can you see the faces?


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought it was turning around?  I was hopping at least...  Very cool pic...


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt, It did turn around age wise and was 1860ish  on the bottom.There was some great shards but busted up good including a great local bitters,flasks,a pine tree,and a sweet pontilled med from Cleveland.We got 2 intact crocks plus a few meds but nothing worth mentioning.The good news is that there is a crunchy pit next to it and it isn't newer than 20's.


----------



## glass man (Feb 18, 2009)

THAT PICTURE GIVES ME TUNNEL VISION.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, I really love that picture.  I keep going back and staring at it.  It's really beautiful picture and it would Look beautiful framed.  Stardust


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd enjoy digging a pinetree... dug one years ago...  in a farm dump...  It was all worth of the pic I's say though!


----------

